
Hexing the technical interview - ingve
https://aphyr.com/posts/341-hexing-the-technical-interview
======
zellyn
[http://www.metafilter.com/166166/Og-to-til-
javanissen#698551...](http://www.metafilter.com/166166/Og-to-til-
javanissen#6985515)

------
Maultasche
I don't know any Clojure, but I absolutely loved the writing. An entertaining
read.

------
urs2102
This is my favorite blog.

Acing the technical interview is great, but this is beautiful.

------
YZF
"Perhaps winter has come, and his coat is changing."

Comedy gold...

------
stuaxo
This is my new favourite thing, want more of this :)

------
nickpeterson
Good thing he wasn't using clojure in anger...

